# Star Wars The Mandalorian: Weitere Rolle für Temuera Morrison und Kate Sackhoff aus Galactica?



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Mai 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars The Mandalorian: Weitere Rolle für Temuera Morrison und Kate Sackhoff aus Galactica?*

						Gerüchten nach soll Temuera Morrison in der zweiten Stafel von Star Wars The Mandalorian als Kopfgeldjäger Boba Fett auftreten - doch nicht nur das. Morrison könnte auch wieder in die Rolle eines beliebten Klonkriegers schlüpfen. Katee Sackhoff, Starbuck im Reboot von Battlestar Galactica, soll ebenfalls dabei sein und ihre Rolle aus Star Wars: The Clone Wars wiederaufnehmen. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars The Mandalorian: Weitere Rolle für Temuera Morrison und Kate Sackhoff aus Galactica?*


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (13. Mai 2020)

Da Filoni auch unter anderem als Produzent bei The Mandalorian dabei ist, wäre es alles andere als verwunderlich, wenn Storylines aus TCW/Rebels in Mandalorian aufgegriffen werden oder zukünftigen anderen "realen" Serien. Ahsoka soll wohl auch einen Auftritt in Staffel 2 bekommen. Macht auch Sinn, wenn "das Kind" vielleicht mal auf eine der letzten ausgebildeten Machtnutzer treffen sollte.


----------

